# How heavy can a female V become?



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

There is a couple in my park who have a female V and they told me that the mother was 38kgs (75lbs) and the father was 48kgs (95lbs) is this true!? I though females only grew to around 25k and males 30-35!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

This seems surprising. Those sound closer to Weimaraner weights and even then they are bigger than normal.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thought so. I saw a female vizzie today at it was 23kgs and the guy said she was quite large for a female!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It all depends on the breeding lines.
They can range from very small, to very large.
I personally like to stay within the breed requirements.
I don't see a 95 lbs dog being light on its feet, or able to last hours in a bird field.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I took Darcy to the vet's last week for her yearly booster, and the vet told me she was slightly overweight. Darcy is 19 kilo's at the moment and I can still see her rib's but the vet appeared to think her waist was a bit wide.......... ..this is now Darcy depressed, laid on the sofa, and on a diet. :


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is 6 months old and 17.2 kg. She is probably on the heavy side although no one has ever said anything to me about it. Here is a recent picture of her. 

She has a clear waist when viewed from above. You can see her ribs when she runs. But she is still growing but I would prefer her to have the nutrition she needs to grow. She also goes from pudgy to slender overnight.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Look at the pups parents - contact litter mates - food & lifestyle all enter into it - there is not 1 Vet that knows what your V's weight should be at anytime - they can say over or under by the pups frame - if over I go more exercise before a diet


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is 48lb and just shy of 22" at the shoulder, nearly 3 years old. I see whv's that are a lot bigger and bulkier and wonder if she's undersize,,,but when a guy like Roy Bebbington says how much he admires Ruby's size, build and athleticism (and temperament) I feel a whole lot better


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Daisy is 31 weeks (~7 months) & she weighs 40.8 lbs (18.51 kg). Here she is yesterday with us, climbing trees!


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

wbavos said:


> Daisy is 31 weeks (~7 months) & she weighs 40.8 lbs (18.51 kg). Here she is yesterday with us, climbing trees! [IMG]
> [/quote]
> 
> Cute V and beautiful trees! Seems like a great area to explore :)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My female V was 56 lbs at her max weight 2yrs old. She was what I would call a very standard size and weight. At one of the breeder organized "Family Reunions" nearly all of the dogs were the same size. only a couple were a bit smaller, and there was one that was huge... He was the size of a weimaraner.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma weighed in at 11.1 kg at 11 months old. She is the runt of the litter and has always seemed to have been less in weight and build than her brothers and sisters. She is starting to hold weight and fill out at one year old. IMO she looks really good.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 47 pounds and seems small to me. But sounds like she's just about normal. I expected her to be bigger but am actually glad that she's compact.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

My petite girl is only 40-42 lbs. I think she looks great and in proportion and because she is so small she is super fast. She also has great stamina. 
This pic was a few months ago, I think she was more around 40lbs, she is 42 now. She is almost 2 yo and has filled out a bit more in the last few months. 
I expected her to get bigger but I'm kind of glad that she isn't because in case of emergency I can still easily carry her. Also her putting on her weight on me for snuggles makes it still doable


----------

